# Movies you're looking forward to in 2019



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

What movies are you going to watch later this year?
For me:
Annabelle comes home
Detective Pikachu
Frozen 2


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Avengers: Endgame. I'm getting tired of following the Marvel Universe and super hero movies in general, and hoping that will wrap it up for me.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Avengers: Endgame. I'm getting tired of following the Marvel Universe and super hero movies in general, and hoping that will wrap it up for me.


I'll be watching it just because Josh Brolin is awesome as Thanos.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Star Wars: Episode IX
Frozen 2
Spider-Man: Far From Home

There's a bunch more, but those are the top ones.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Endgame
Spiderman: Far from Home
LION KING (yeah you guys forgot about this one!)
Toy Story 4
Downton Abbey movie
Star Wars Episode IX

Some possibilities:
Shazam (this weekend, cuz rave reviews)
Aladdin
Frozen 2

This year is nuts, especially for Disney.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd say I'm _looking forward_ to Star Wars Episode IX; I'm more gritting my teeth and bracing myself for it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Totenfeier said:


> I'm not sure I'd say I'm _looking forward_ to Star Wars Episode IX; I'm more gritting my teeth and bracing myself for it.


Understandable. It could be a huge surprise (like Revenge of the Sith), or the last nail in the coffin of Star Wars. For Star Wars to just become a relic of enjoyment and not something worth exploring into new territory, that is a death.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood and Toy Story 4 are the ones on my radar right now.


----------

